

The Beginner’s Guide to Google Plus Advertising Options - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/ppc/google-plus-advertising

======
ronsela
Google’s new +Post ads service is the latest addition to its engagement
advertising options that are intended primarily to promote direct interaction
with users.

